# Drago v. Landholz new Sch1, sch2 and sch3's!!!



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Just had to relay this: Drago v. Landholz, brother to my Diesel, out of my Sch2 female Oxana v. Leipheimer Moor and Sch3/IPO3 Hoby v.d. Roderburg (my D litter) completed his Sch1, Sch2 and Sch3 in 63 days!!! His Sch3 score was 100-89-96= 285. He and his owner, DVG Judge Sandi are getting ready for the South Central regionals!! Good going!!!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow.. impressive!!!

Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow!!! Very nice!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome... big congratulations!!! Nice Scores!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Wow.. impressive!!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!!!


Took the words right out of my mouth! Very nice!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Even better is that his Sch1 and Sch2 weren't even on home field. I'm so proud of him!! He was such a nice dog, nice to see he still is!!!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow!! Very impressive accomplishments for both handler and dog!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

That's amazing!! Congratulations!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Drago, Sandi and Angela!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is pretty darn fabulous!!! I would be bragging too- a lot! 

Look forward to hearing about the regionals.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gala is very proud of her uncle.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Conratulations!!! Amazing accomplishment!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Very nice!!!! I can hear the buttons popping









Lee


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I bet you are proud of them!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats to her and Drago!!

By the way, is this judge Sandi P.? If it is, I got Cody's BH under her, lol. Wonderful lady.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Missy, same one


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh that's cool! She was so kind to me since it was my first time competing in schH back in 05.


----------

